

Using Bootstrap to Refurbish Old Websites: Lessons Learned - parkov
http://whattofix.com/blog/archives/2012/03/using-bootstrap.php

======
kappaknight
Please correct me if I'm wrong, but from reading the blog post it seems like
you did not start off with the actual Bootstrap site.

Here's the link if you haven't seen it:
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/index.html>

The site itself is a demo of how a Bootstrap site should look. There is also a
comprehensive list and explanation of all the nifty Javascript's they support
by default.

There's a link to download all of the files from Github from that site as
well.

~~~
LeandroLovisolo
> The site itself is a demo of how a Bootstrap site should look.

That's not necessarily the case. Check out the section "Built with Bootstrap"
in the page you've linked for some examples of this.

The Bootstrap site is a good start if you want to get off the ground quickly,
but you're much better off in the long run putting in the required time to
actually create a design of your own.

~~~
kappaknight
Oops! I mean can, not should.

------
DanielBMarkham
Wrap Bootstrap is a nice find. Here's hoping they grow as large as
ThemeForest.

~~~
coderdude
Thanks Daniel, I appreciate the encouragement. Shoot for the stars!

